# HARC ROUND 7 THIS SATURDAY (7/28) AT VERTIGO RACEWAY!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

Alrighty guys and gals, it's time for the second half of the season to begin! Time to lay your best game down from now through the end of the year!

Vertigo has an all new, 30% larger track for being built right now! It will be fresh for the HARC race, so no-one will have a "home track" advantage! If you're in the area of Vertigo and have some time to spare to help with the track rebuild, please let Derrick and Jerry know.

I'm really excited........feel like I haven't race in forever!

God looks to be smiling on us as usual, and the rain is dwindling down throught the week for a forecast of:

Sat
Jul 24









Sunny

*92*


----------



## kstoracing

Yes, hopefully the grounds dries off enough so Glen can get his build on....lol.

I am showing up with the losi and the Hyper10sc. I plan to show up Friday to try and help out a bit, and get a sneak peek at the track. Minor maintenance to go over on the rigs and they will be ready for the Amains come Saturday.


----------



## JANKEII

Doesn't look good.
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=77511

Can we flip flop tracks? River this week and Vertigo next HARC.

I have faith though...


----------



## killerkustoms

JANKEII said:


> Doesn't look good.
> 
> Can we flip flop tracks? River this week and Vertigo next HARC.
> 
> I have faith though...


Its gonna be alright Chuck, the chance for rain reduces each day and by Saturday it will be hot and sticky with a 100% chance of skeeters. Perfect conditions for racing in Houston..lol...

BTW Chuck will you be entering into a new class this Harc?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Look at Rubine. Sandbaggin' and he still can't win. Help him out Chuck.

Where is Kendrick? We need a good freak show at this race.


----------



## JANKEII

Maybe!!!!


killerkustoms said:


> Its gonna be alright Chuck, the chance for rain reduces each day and by Saturday it will be hot and sticky with a 100% chance of skeeters. Perfect conditions for racing in Houston..lol...
> 
> BTW Chuck will you be entering into a new class this Harc?


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> Look at Rubine. Sandbaggin' and he still can't win. Help him out Chuck.
> 
> Where is Kendrick? We need a good freak show at this race.


Let me rephrase Darren..Chuck will you be entering an additional class?

As for Roger I don't know but entertainment would be nice, I'll find out


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I think we'll be ok.......we should know for sure by Wednesday or Thursday.

I would say it's an 80% chance we're on for the race........


----------



## JANKEII

I need to borrow a MBX6T body for the HARC race. Does anybody have an extra I can borrow for the race? Mine is in the paint department.


killerkustoms said:


> Let me rephrase Darren..Chuck will you be entering an additional class?
> 
> As for Roger I don't know but entertainment would be nice, I'll find out


----------



## killerkustoms

JANKEII said:


> I need to borrow a MBX6T body for the HARC race. Does anybody have an extra I can borrow for the race? Mine is in the paint department.


I've seen a Revo body used before and works well, if not I have a spare painted D8T punisher body laying around and I'm sure it will work, I'll bring it.


----------



## JANKEII

Thanks,
Is it Saturday yet. I'm ready!!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Chuck run it naked, I am sure you won't flip much...lol.


----------



## JANKEII

Yea right, lol.
I've only driven one for about 5 minutes. Should be fun!!!


----------



## kstoracing

It's easier than the buggy, once you get the hang of it. The wheels and tires absords alot of abuse.


----------



## Smiley

Wish I could be there. I'll be at Mikes working. Half of this week and all of next for the Onroad Worlds. You guys have fun!


----------



## JANKEII

If it gets tough for us this weekend we can always try this.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I've always wanted to do that for 1/8 E-buggy, but use industrial grade, high-density foam for the track surface.


----------



## upd103

I love the double cross over. Great chance of carnage. LOL


----------



## Snowmonkey

What time does racing start?


----------



## griz

*Change in plans*

My nephew isn't going to be able to get off work to race this weekend so I decided to come for the Enduro instead. Weather being iffy and all. I'd like to be able to get the first vids of the new lay-out but I guess it will be a couple of weeks until I can. I have a lot of service folk overseas that watch my vids and I'd like to do something special for them and I can't get there both weekends.

Griz


----------



## jasonwipf

griz said:


> My nephew isn't going to be able to get off work to race this weekend so I decided to come for the Enduro instead. I have a lot of service folk overseas that watch my vids and I'd like to do something special for them and I can't get there both weekends.
> 
> Griz


Awesome Griz. Its shaping up to be a blast. I would like to send some letters or regards from some of our racers in the slashes we intend to send them from our proceeds. This video will allow them to see the actual race that earned them their new cars. Do you know any of particular platoons serving in a war zone overseas that we might request our shipping intermediary ship to?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thomas..........3PM start time..........please be signed up no later than 2PM


----------



## nik77356

I will be there late, but I WILL be there. I can't wait to run on the larger layout. Can we get some pictures of it when it's finished?


----------



## Jasoncb

I would love to go, but I have to help out my local hobby shop. The worlds are here and they need help. Besides Phillip would miss me too much.


----------



## Merdith

*In a place called Vertigo.....*

Where r my bono glasses. Can't wait. We have a great group of tracks in this area, along with some cool people too....


----------



## tarpon140

Merdith said:


> Where r my bono glasses. Can't wait. We have a great group of tracks in this area, along with some cool people too....


You're a trip MD!!


----------



## skillett

Merdith said:


> Where r my bono glasses. Can't wait. We have a great group of tracks in this area, along with some cool people too....


 Don't forget your socks .lol


----------



## killerkustoms

skillett said:


> Don't forget your socks .lol


Skillett you got that Mugen ready for this race?


----------



## killerkustoms

Maybe we could add obstacles like this at one of the tracks:


----------



## skillett

killerkustoms said:


> Skillett you got that Mugen ready for this race?


 Negative need a few more weeks ,my losi will do for now, made some changes hopefully she will stay together.


----------



## jasonwipf

killerkustoms said:


> Maybe we could add obstacles like this at one of the tracks:


lol cool. if we attempt the world record jump there we will smoke that video huh?


----------



## kstoracing

Today seems like a good day to really shape the track, while Friday and Saturday seems to be dry enough to finish the details.

Hopefully, everything will line right up.


----------



## rodgedaddy

darrenwilliams said:


> Where is Kendrick? We need a good freak show at this race.


 are you referring to my arm or my behavior? lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

I have seen lots of scars on people that weren't freaks. It is definately your behavior or lack there of. lol Are you coming?


----------



## JANKEII

Haha!!!


skillett said:


> Don't forget your socks .lol


----------



## JANKEII

this might help you Skillet.







skillett said:


> Negative need a few more weeks ,my losi will do for now, made some changes hopefully she will stay together.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> this might help you Skillet.


 Thanks chuck ..................I've been whatching and still think he's hideing something.......


----------



## JANKEII

When you get the Mugen I'll tell you my secret for that car...


skillett said:


> Thanks chuck ..................I've been whatching and still think he's hideing something.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Man! These freak turd-floaters keep popping up over here on the North side of town..........ya'll getting them down there in Alvin too?


----------



## Hogster

No rain at the track yesterday or today.8 loads of new dirt on the track so far and the dozer keeps on working. Hoping to have the lanes flagged tonight and the jumps laid down. We'll see.


----------



## kstoracing

Cool. I may try to get out there Thursday afternoon or Friday. Maybe both days.


----------



## rex cars

Saturday the area gets a break from the downpours. No rain is forecast and the high will be in the mid-90s under mostly sunny skies.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

SSSWWWWEEEETTT!!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms

New ride is ready for the new Vertigo, now just need to break in motor, thank god we start at 3.


----------



## Asbar 23

if i may know is that a hyper 9 2.0


----------



## JANKEII

Can we say weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Lookin gooooooooooooooooood


killerkustoms said:


> New ride is ready for the new Vertigo, now just need to break in motor, thank god we start at 3.


----------



## kstoracing

Asbar 23 said:


> if i may know is that a hyper 9 2.0


No, the new Agama ride.

Is that a Losi body? I like how it tapers in the back. Nice scheme though


----------



## killerkustoms

It's the Evo A8 by Agama and everything is right out of the box, the paint scheme is the same as my truggy.

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## jep527

Well we are getting some work done so let's hope it doesn't rain no more. Thanks to everyone that came out to help. Big jumps lots of dirt track will be closed til sat. Car looks good sandbagger lol


----------



## Cassidy S.

Cant wait to see the track and race. :biggrin:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

What do you think about the Agama Rubine?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

78 hours to go............

any sneak previews of the track build?????


----------



## Hogster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> 78 hours to go............
> 
> any sneak previews of the track build?????


i don't have a pic but.... Pit Lane was moved away from Drivers stand over 3 feet, it's also wider. The straight will be longer and wider . I think all lanes will be at least 13-15 feet wide. Someone nicknamed a jump Devils Peak, lol. And I think your gonna carry some speed around this track. They dumped at least 13 loads(dump truck) of dirt yesterday and more was coming this morning. There are some nice jumps with long landing area's. It's gonna be interesting.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I think it will be similar to the West Coast tracks like, the Dirt and the Farm. It's more MX style now. 15' lanes and speed, speed, and a little more speed. I think it may have a rhythm jump in it, like a triple double or double triple. Something like that. 

I think the straight is staying but upped to 20' wide. This much room 12+ car quals and mains may be feasible. May help in getting us out a lot earlier than just 10 per race.


----------



## JANKEII

I'm getting real excited!!!!


----------



## Hogster

I went by a while ago and lol, they dumped another 10 dump trucks of dirt this morning and still more to come. Pit about completed with new asphalt laid down. 
This track is nothing like it was.... This is massive. Your car is gonna look very small on the track!!! The track is set up very nice for drainage so I feel confident we'll be running saturday.


----------



## kstoracing

Nice, I will be by one day to help out and check it out.


----------



## JANKEII

:bounce: :dance: :birthday2


----------



## nik77356

Can someone post a drawing of the layout to give us an idea?


----------



## kstoracing

it's the one they had on the counter. Lot's of straights, lot's of big jumps, not too many switch backs, one chicane. It seems like it will be pretty fast and easy to manuver, maybe not master but, no one should have a hard time getting around. I think turn 2 is sort or like the same turn two as before. Just a lot bigger..then to a table top.


----------



## nik77356

I haven't been to Vertigo since the 1st HARC race there Karl.  It's pretty far for me


----------



## kstoracing

Oh, ok. Off of memory it's not a very technical track but, it seems as it would be very fun and very fast. I think it's basically a few favorites from different designs into one track.


----------



## kstoracing

Heard from a very reliable source that the track is coming along beautifully. I am adding that has to put Houston on the RC map for having at least two world class tracks. track prep is going along great, ready for Saturday. 

No, pics until Saturday though.

Devil's Peak seems like it's a long step down but, if missed it's a pain to get yourself out. Maybe Devil's peak to devil's gultch...IDK. 

Friday, come quick.


----------



## Labrat99

It's looking real good. Fast and flowing - it's gonna be FUN! :rotfl::spineyes:


----------



## kaotickc

You guys not getting any of the "R" word down there? We are getting pelted up here.


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya the track is awesome and large! Be sure your glasses rx is up to date. 

Yes it will be a fast track with fast rhythmic jumps so you might get ready to go up a pinion tooth or 2 on your motors and balance your wheels (it will matter on this track). Sorta reminds me of large fast tracks in Europe I see on youtube. 

Be sure to attend this weekends HARC and 2 weeks from then the Enduro August 7th.


----------



## Labrat99

kaotickc said:


> You guys not getting any of the "R" word down there? We are getting pelted up here.


Nope. Today the RC Gods smiled on us! The "R" word probably happened five different times today while I was there. Never more than a minute or two and never hard. It didn't even wet the track.


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> What do you think about the Agama Rubine?


CV the build was very straight forward and the plastics are very similar to Xray material, with almost no slop. Since everything in this buggy is about center balanced it makes driving fast in the turns easier with minimal braking and the 17mm shocks make small work of any terrain.

I can't wait to see this monster of a track, I saw the plans on the counter and noticed all the HUGE jumps and rythm sections, thank goodness I don't use glasses cause vision is gonna be a factor. Thanks evryone thats been helping make this happen in such a short amount of time.:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Hogster

*HUGE!!!!!!* Put wings on your cars cause your gonna be flying and maybe close to full speed on a couple of jumps with smooooooooth loooonnngg landing area's.

Track is awesome, Glen did a good job with the dozer. Can't wait its gonna be a blast!


----------



## jep527

track is looking great. started putting down some rope and pipe and almost got the loop back in. it will be a fast track for sure so bring out the big guns no 3 ports. lets hope that we dont get anymore rain. pit lane looks good too. added a light to light up the cement in the back bright. cant wait to drive it.


----------



## jbranham50

Awesome! Sounds like it's going to be fun. Should I bring some pads and a football helmet to marshall? lol.

What tires do you usualy run there?


----------



## kstoracing

I like to run I-beams, many run CrossBraces. It's a sandy loam so, a lot of tires work out there. New Calibers, Bows too.

I plan to run CrossBeams, and see how that do.


----------



## killerkustoms

jbranham50 said:


> .
> 
> What tires do you usualy run there?


Samr tires as the River track, almost same type of dirt.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Bring you some Panther Switches Jason..........


----------



## Hogster

I like m4 calibers when the track was smaller with short runs but now I have no Idea... Also the track changes dramatically from dry to damp to dry. Once it gets dark the track will hold the watering better. If it's dry it's gonna be tuff.

Oh yea and you will FOR SURE wanna bring a helmet and pads if you have to marhsall when Jerry P is racing.


----------



## Merdith

*Tires to run*

I recommend some pro line badlands in xtr. Or hole shots. Haha.

Seriously the only tire that I've tried that works is the, oh what is it called, I don't remember.......


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Bring you some Panther Switches Jason..........


Courtney is absolutely correct Jason and since you only run Proline then I would recommend some used holeshots. Any other tire combo will just make your car squirrelly, oh btw way run your green head for this track.:doowapsta


----------



## Verti goat

Track is coming along nice. All those that have helped get to play Friday evening. Looks like everything should be ready for finishing touches tomorrow morning.

Lots of AIR!!!


----------



## killerkustoms

Verti goat said:


> Track is coming along nice. All those that have helped get to play Friday evening. Looks like everything should be ready for finishing touches tomorrow morning.
> 
> Lots of AIR!!!


I LIKE AIR!!!!


----------



## jbranham50

killerkustoms said:


> I LIKE AIR!!!!


I know and that's why I'm bringing the helmet, also guarding me from your truck nuts....lol

Well the only thing you guys left out was some break in slicks...lol

Can't wait... should be fun!!


----------



## killerkustoms

jbranham50 said:


> Well the only thing you guys left out was some break in slicks...lol
> 
> Can't wait... should be fun!!


You see now your making sense and you should also gear down a bunch maybe to a 13T or 12T, forget running truggy because of the dangerous possibilities.

So basically you should just run *buggy* and* slash *and help me and others get a pro tune on our mills!

Derrick/Jerry, do you guys carry any 5x13 and 5x12 bearings on site?


----------



## fast1970

jbranham50 said:


> Awesome! Sounds like it's going to be fun. Should I bring some pads and a football helmet to marshall? lol.
> 
> What tires do you usualy run there?


Rubber ones, with knobs, LOL, I like Panthers Komodo II hook up real nice.


----------



## Merdith

*these hook up awesome......*

Sweeeet......


----------



## nik77356

I wanna see some pictures of the track!!


----------



## Verti goat

nik77356 said:


> I wanna see some pictures of the track!!


No pics. Like fine art, you have to see it in person to the get the full effect.


----------



## Merdith

*I'm saving these for the main....*

Lookout.....


----------



## tebone626

those would look good on my truggy. lol


----------



## jasonwipf

I'm still holding out for Yeti class. If we get enough we will run it.


----------



## jep527

track is looking good tomm me and the ones who helped will be running it. so if you want to drive tomm come out and help if not see you sat.


----------



## Merdith

*Can't wait.......*

Qualifier tires......


----------



## skillett

Got a friend bringing a trailor ,what time does the gate open and practice start?


----------



## Verti goat

skillett said:


> Got a friend bringing a trailor ,what time does the gate open and practice start?


Gates open at 9. Practice is open from 12 to 2.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

FRIDAY IS HERE!!!!!

DANG THAT WAS A LONG WEEK!!!

I can't believe we escaped the rain!

Vertigo folks, thanks for putting in the hard work for us.........I think you will see some appreciation tomorrow!

Guys, I have been doing this for several years now, and I can get a pretty good sense of what kind of turn out we're going to have based on a number of factors. I can tell you that all signs point to this being one of the years biggest and best races for Houston, so if you were on the fence about coming or not, you WILL be missing out BIG TIME if you pass!

I will see you guys tomorrow about 11AM!!


----------



## killerkustoms

CV is correct, I'm also sensing a big turnout....gotta get through one more day of work and I'm sure the clock is gonna drag.


Vertigoat is that correct no driving till 12?


----------



## skillett

killerkustoms said:


> CV is correct, I'm also sensing a big turnout....gotta get through one more day of work and I'm sure the clock is gonna drag.
> 
> Vertigoat is that correct no driving till 12?


 +1hwell:


----------



## Ducatibilt

Well this will be mine & my son's first HARC race and only our 2nd race ever. So to anyone marshalling sportsman buggy I would like to apologize in advance and godspeed! 

Damon & Dane
Team Dane-gerous


----------



## jbranham50

I hear Mark "UnoHoto" Morrow is bringing out some made men in the Mugen Mafia! 

I hear Kris Moore (God Father of Mugen Seki USA) and Mike Battaile (shoe shiner to the God Father/Red headed step child also what UnoHoto is working twards) may be making an appearance.

Thug Life

This will be fun!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Damon, welcome to the fun!!!

I see you're a Duck fan...........here was my Duck I sold last year....


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> FRIDAY IS HERE!!!!!
> 
> DANG THAT WAS A LONG WEEK!!!
> 
> I can't believe we escaped the rain!
> 
> Vertigo folks, thanks for putting in the hard work for us.........I think you will see some appreciation tomorrow!
> 
> Guys, I have been doing this for several years now, and I can get a pretty good sense of what kind of turn out we're going to have based on a number of factors. I can tell you that all signs point to this being one of the years biggest and best races for Houston, so if you were on the fence about coming or not, you WILL be missing out BIG TIME if you pass!
> 
> I will see you guys tomorrow about 11AM!!


Courtney, you'd try to sell ice cubes to Eskimos! I hope you are right about the turnout though...


----------



## Labrat99

killerkustoms said:


> CV is correct, I'm also sensing a big turnout....gotta get through one more day of work and I'm sure the clock is gonna drag.
> 
> Vertigoat is that correct no driving till 12?


And I'm sensing that I'm gonna be whooping some Agama ***! :tongue: See you tomorrow Rubine!


----------



## Ducatibilt

I hate to whore up the the thread but since it's your thread here's a quick one of mine.


----------



## Guest

jbranham50 said:


> I hear Mark "UnoHoto" Morrow is bringing out some made men in the Mugen Mafia!
> 
> I hear Kris Moore (God Father of Mugen Seki USA) and Mike Battaile (shoe shiner to the God Father/Red headed step child also what UnoHoto is working twards) may be making an appearance.
> 
> Thug Life
> 
> This will be fun!


Yeah looks like chance of rain this weekend in Mississippi have a few more Mugen Mafia guys headed to vert


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rusty.......I only sell stuff I believe in and would do/buy myself!

VERY sweet bike dude!

I just ordered one of these toys to tool around my neighborhood and for zipping around in Austin........I couldn't resist!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

hmmm...picture won't work....oh well


----------



## killerkustoms

Labrat99 said:


> And I'm sensing that I'm gonna be whooping some Agama ***! :tongue: See you tomorrow Rubine!


Wake up Rusty, that ain't happening buddy, others have tried and only a feeeeeewwwwww have succeeded, but not tomorrow, see there.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Track is looking very sweet. BIG jumps


----------



## rex cars

Courtney Vaughan said:


> hmmm...picture won't work....oh well


is this the right picture?


----------



## tebone626

made a trip out to see all the hard work the guys have been putting in. it looks great. cant wait to drive on it tomm. see you guys there


----------



## Verti goat

killerkustoms said:


> Vertigoat is that correct no driving till 12?


Posted 12 pending any last minute track work. Otherwise, we'll open in as soon as it's ready.

Guys, please PLEASE PLEASE go sign in at the shop as soon as you get settled in. I would like to have a start time of 3pm sharp. Any entries after will miss the qualifier and can jump in on the next. I will be looking on the driver stand frequently to make sure nobody is practicing until checked in at the shop and wearing a Vertigo arm band. This will just make the race day so much smoother when it gets to race time.

Otherwise, be sure to pack a ez-up, table, chairs, sunscreen, fan, extension cord and insect repellent. The skeeters haven't been too bad the past few days, but they may be hatching after all the showers.

Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## killerkustoms

WOW not one freakin picture of the track posted, what the heck is there a camera police :cop: at the track? Well its all good, can't wait till tomorrow, see you guys there!


----------



## upd103

I know. I made it for the last few minutes of tear down and the digging of the miniature Panama Canals to drain it after the rain, but I'd like to see this thing. Oh well. I'll just have to wait til after tomorrow. Geez


----------



## darrenwilliams

Track is looking even better after getting some good running on it today. Jerry has already drug it with the tractor and is now watering. Rob is breaking in a green head alpha in the parking lot. He needs to lean it out


----------



## upd103

ha Ha. The thought of Jerry watering it after there was so much complaining about how the dirt got rained on is almost comical. 

I love the play by play of the parking lot action too.


----------



## jep527

track is great. got to drive it and loved the big air and the landings. came out great see yall tomm. pics are on my phone hahaha


----------



## tebone626

almost time to get off work, then it's off to the races. see you guys there


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tebone626 said:


> almost time to get off work, then it's off to the races. see you guys there


I just got to work, i gotta put in a couple of hours and its killin me. Im ready to race!


----------



## Labrat99

It's finally race day! Good luck everybody. See ya'll there. :cheers:


----------



## LowBlueRanger

The racin starts at 3pm, what time is it usually over? I might drop by to check out the new layout and just be a spectator.


----------



## kstoracing

Done hopefully 9ish to 10


----------



## jep527

thanks to everyone that came out had blast. hope everyone liked it we put alot of time into it to get it ready 6 days with rain. again thanks to everyone that came out and helped. i had fun driving electric for the 2nd time. lock tight lock tight lock tight. congrats to all the winners nice to meet kris moore great guy thanks for the parts


----------



## Merdith

*What a blast.....*



jep527 said:


> thanks to everyone that came out had blast. hope everyone liked it we put alot of time into it to get it ready 6 days with rain. again thanks to everyone that came out and helped. i had fun driving electric for the 2nd time. lock tight lock tight lock tight. congrats to all the winners nice to meet kris moore great guy thanks for the parts


The track was awesome, great race. and your right, Kris Moore was really cool.


----------



## weshyper10sc

how was the new track for sc4x4 man i wish i went on vacation later so how was it for ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

GREAT day of racing guys! Thanks to all that participated, and if I read the print outs right, we had 92 entries!

Derrick and Jerry, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

I will try to get the points squared away and posted up by Tuesday.


----------



## Verti goat

WOW!! What a great race yesterday on the new track! Reminds me of the first race on our old layout when it blew out by the end of the day. We have a little more experience with dirt now so it shouldn't be too hard to get it back to race condition.

Big thanks to all of those who came out to help get this track ready to race in a week. Thanks to: *******, Grayson, Rob, Chuck, Mark, Jerome, Darren, Karl Stovall, Karl Johnson, Lance, Jason Wipf, Rusty, Willy, and all of the new guys that showed up (especially from Huntsville on the mini monsoon day!). Special thanks to our Vertigo crew for keeping the week running smooth.

Also, thanks to all of the Houston racers for supporting our HARC series to promote our hobby in Houston. Tons of spectators were asking about getting into racing and we even sold a few kits to first-timers. They love the racing action you guys put on!!

Still in shock we had Kris Moore, the president of Mugen racing on our driver stand!! Hello Houston!!! He said he had a great time and WILL be back to race with us again.

Results are posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com. Please note on race 8 that Ryan Mosley should be 8th and Marcus Huang should be 9th. All other results look accurate.

There are no races scheduled this upcoming week, but feel free to come out and play on the new layout. Our next race will be on 8/3 at 7p for some TNA. See you soon!


----------



## killerkustoms

Had a good time, the track was awesome, didn't realize just by widening the lanes can effect a persons driving skills. Thanks Vertigo and all the volunteers that made this new track possible in such short time frame. The debut of the Agama Evo was a learning experience for me and by the mains I started to figure out the cars setup but overall felt positive and better part never broke a single thing :dance:. The new motor pipe combo was a blast the engine became a 8 minute screamer and for those who kept asking what is it, its pronounced "pro-see-ro-tate"!

Thanks Roland and Phil for pitting me in the mains, will return the favor anytime.:cheers:


----------



## wily

Thanks for a great (HOT)day of racing. The new track was a blast!

I cut up some of the video that we took yesterday...(thanks to the guys that helped out) I am uploading it to youtube as I write this.

Willy


----------



## jasonwipf

Awesome race! We all had a great time. If you missed it dont miss the Tuesday night TNAs and the Enduro August 7th. 

Our visitor Chris Moore (president of Mugen USA in California) was incredible. He was chatting up a storm and got literally only 2-3 minutes of practice before Derrick cleared the track a 2pm, then goes to 2nd TQ like 6 seconds behind Jason B, all with a box stock Mugen MBX6 M spec! I dont think I saw him wrenching any adjustments. He spent most of his time answering all the Mugenites (and Non-Mugenites) questions about our cars and had great things to say about our racing community in Houston at the end of the night.

In the R/C mecca of California, Chris said the big races are boring cuz everyone is to themselves and their competitiveness makes them a bit anit-social or unfriendly at times. In contrast he noted how our Houston R/C community showed alot of mutual support for our R/C shops and tracks to succeed, he said our racers were very hospitable, helpful to each other, friendly and that the family atmosphere made for not only great racing but a great day for the whole family, as R/C racing should be. While we should all be proud of that complement, I think it reflects more so to our organizers like Courtney and all 3 of our track's owners who foster such an environment. Thanks again guys.

Oh, and thanks again to Mugen for sponsoring our Trucks for Troops race Aug 7th!


----------



## Guest

I want to give a special thanks to the corners before the race, the racers , Vertigo raceway crew, and CV for maken this happen last night. Yes Kris Moore is a stand up guy for sure.


----------



## Hogster

Good job Vertigo Raceway!!! Track was a LOT of fun. I think Marshalling was really good to considering the size of the track. I heard close to 100 entries. Keep up the good work.
Good racing to, lots of passing and/or getting passed---plenty of room to do it to.

And Derick I only left the drivers stand because Grayson had already restarted my nitro 2 or 3 times, I think he was out of breath. It's time to retire the Redhead, Greenhead going in!


----------



## Guest

Cv when are you going to post the pics you took this weekend


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

bringing my memory card with me to work tomorrow and will try to get some pictures and points up tomorrow.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Hey dude. Please call me in the morning. Thanks. Ronnie. 2813525101


----------



## kstoracing

Had a great time yesterday, until I got to the mains. Had a mechanical failure in gas buggy and a lipo fail on my last lap in SC. So, I didn't really finish I how I wished I had. Still had fun though.

Wily, I am gonna see how the smaller rotor do in the 4.5 and see how close I can get to that 5700. 700 extra kv shouldn't be that much of a deal would it.

BTW, Goose Bumps felt great on that dry track. May rival Calibers. I think they're still on sale on Jconcepts website. You can get a whole set for 35. I may have to place an order. However, they will get chewed up out there. I know they will work at Mike's if they work at a dry Vertigo.

Now, I can't wait until the next one to redeem myself. Good thing Jerry went to Electric, he'd might have beat me. Since that's the only way he could get a win.


----------



## jep527

once again cant finish lol so i guess i beat you since i did:mpd:


----------



## racin_redneck

had a blast saturday racing, it was nice to hear how much everyone liked the new larger layout and repositioned pit lane. cant wait for the next TNA. Last chace to get tuned up for the enduro


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, no got to be in the same grouping, but you have a point. I don't foresee it happening again for sometime. The nylon nut came off on my steering servo. First time that ever happened. 

I have the GRP sound very sweet though. Man, I am ready for the next race. I might have to get some TNA in soon. Next week though.


----------



## jbranham50

It was an awesome day of racing for sure. Thanks to Derrick, Jerry, all of the volunteers and marshals for everything. All the hard work you put into the place to have it ready for this Sat surely paid off!!! It was a great layout and soooo much fun to hold it full throttle from corner to corner for a change, the big air was cool to boot.

The rain gods were nice but the sun god imposed his will....it was hot! lol

I had a blast for sure and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## JustinK

Had a lot of fun. Good tunes during the heats. My favorite part about the track was the rhythm section, double, single, double. I also liked the back right part elevation change on the back right side coming down hill into the sharp 180 section, I did a few wheelies coming down that hill full throttle a few times.


----------



## B4Maz

Wish I could have made it. That track looks sick! Ive been watching the videos Willy posted. Looks like a great layout.

Is anyone racing at Vertigo on Saturday (July 31st)?


----------



## Hogster

No race at Vertigo this weekend. They'll be at the River track for the Swagger series race, starts at 5pm.
Next race at Vertigo is next Tuesday TNA then the Trucks for troops Enduro next Sat.


----------



## kstoracing

See you next week for some TNA...lol.


----------



## jasonwipf

update for this round coming soon to the HARC website?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Haven't received a response from Rusty on it.......I'm sure it will be soon though.


----------

